
Programmers: Please don't ever say this to beginners - cocoflunchy
http://pgbovine.net/programmers-talking-to-beginners.htm
======
meesterdude
Hrm. It's hard to say that your good example isn't better than the bad. but
equally, as an upcoming programmer one should be aware of options, pitfalls,
and also attitudes of programmers and how to balance them against their own
experiences, desires and perspectives.

So, I think you wrote this for the wrong audience. Instead of targeting
programmers (who are notoriously opinionated) you might have a more effective
message if you directed it towards the upcoming programmers themselves.
Understanding that you will hear such opinions a lot and how to properly
cope/respond is far more effective and useful than trying to change the
language of programmers everywhere.

That isn't to say there's no value in bringing this type of behavior to light
and offering a better way, but I think giving those who are more fragile about
it some resilience would have better reach.

